# 83' Mallard Class C Coach - Propane System



## jdriz (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello All,
New to the RV'ing world and have a question on my propane system. Bought the unit and the owner had just filled the propane tank. When I turn the valve on with intention of igniting refrigerator or stovetop, there is a significant amount of flow from the valve. I'm guessing this isn't supposed to be the case - What are my next steps to determine if I have a faulty valve? Am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance for any support you can provide to a newbie.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 5, 2020)

How do you know its flowing?  Can you hear it? Frist be sure all eyes and oven are turned off.  Dont forget refridgerator and furnace.  If all are turned off there has to be a line loose or hole in line somewhere.  Use either a leak foam for hunting leaks or just soap and water mixture.  Donot use flame.  When in doubt have a certified gas person inspect.


----------



## jdriz (Jul 5, 2020)

C Nash said:


> How do you know its flowing?  Can you hear it? Frist be sure all eyes and oven are turned off.  Dont forget refridgerator and furnace.  If all are turned off there has to be a line loose or hole in line somewhere.  Use either a leak foam for hunting leaks or just soap and water mixture.  Donot use flame.  When in doubt have a certified gas person inspect.



Thanks for rhe feedba k. I guess i erred when i said there is significant flow. I believe there is significant flow in the form of a leak right at the valve. I can hear and feel it along with getting the odor.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 6, 2020)

jdriz said:


> Thanks for rhe feedba k. I guess i erred when i said there is significant flow. I believe there is significant flow in the form of a leak right at the valve. I can hear and feel it along with getting the odor.


Use a soap and water mixture to pinpoint it.  Maybe just some tightening will work.  If not on a fitting replace valve.


----------

